# High Water AuSable Chrome



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

Fished the lower section yesterday,she was flowing at a pretty good clip (2600 cu.ft./sec.).My 12 lb. anchor wasn't heavy enough in some areas. Landed 2 of 3 hook ups,one on Steelhead spawn,the other two on a chrome with red stripes Hot n Tot.Both fish were a bit over 6 lbs. For March 15th the weather was beautiful!


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice catch! see any other fish landed around you ?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job on the fish!! we fished all Friday and this morning not 1 bite. One guys said he caught one but thats it. we fished boyscout up.


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

friZZleFry419 said:


> Nice catch! see any other fish landed around you ?


I saw two guys in a boat land two and later they said they ended up with four.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice fish! That top one looks spawned out already? Did you notice any eggs or left over eggs in it?


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

Ralph Smith said:


> Nice fish! That top one looks spawned out already? Did you notice any eggs or left over eggs in it?


Good eye Ralph. Both fish had already been gutted and were full of skein.:evil: I put about a gallon of river water in my drink cooler and let them soak for about a half hour,then,changed the water out and let them soak for a few more hours.Then let them skin over for a couple hours on newspaper,hard to beat fresh spawn.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice fish !


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice fish! My lightest anchor for fishing the Ausable is about 33#, but I anchor a 16 foot aluminum boat. On very windy days, or when the water is real high, I will go with a 65# anchor. I have a separate (lighter) anchor I carry, to anchor the sterns in a few spots that are real swirly.


----------

